# Interesting build of a model marine IC engine



## GrahamC (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't know what heading to post this under or if a link to the noted has been posted before but a friend sent me this link and even though I had seen the site before it was refreshing to have to another look. It concerns the building of a large .90 to 1.00 cu in size model IC engine and has a lot of photos that show the construction of this engine - lots of jigs and tips etc.

http://gallery.intlwaters.com/thumbnails.php?album=364

cheers, Graham in Ottawa Canada


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jun 17, 2009)

Definitely nice set of pictures and descriptions.

Here's the finished engine :


----------



## Paolo (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry GrahamC but my antivirus sayid the gallery is infected...please check
Cheers Paolo


----------



## mklotz (Jun 17, 2009)

My antivirus (AVG) says it's infected too.


----------



## Florian (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine too... :-[


----------



## RobWilson (Jun 17, 2009)

No problem here ,avast ;D


----------



## 1Kenny (Jun 17, 2009)

No problem with mine. 

kenny


----------



## ozzie46 (Jun 17, 2009)

No problem here, AVG Antivirus Program.


 Ron


----------



## David Morrow (Jun 17, 2009)

My AVG says it's an Exploit Lure Site and that the picture posted above is infected.


----------



## rake60 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm running McAfee Security Suite.
I get no warnings or notices...

Rick


----------



## GrahamC (Jun 18, 2009)

I have heard of others that get the virus warning as well. 

It is not my web site or gallery so I can't comment specifically.

 I don't get any warning when I access it either through work (heavy duty virus scanning / rules) or from home (Norton anti virus).

Chalk it up to just another confusing adventure down the winding incestious road of virus, anti-virus software and the frequently self-actualizing anti-virus software industry. There is a risk either way and their is always a risk no matter which path you choose, unfortunately the "best" or least risky path is often difficult to choose.

cheers, Graham


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got AVG anti virus program running on my computer and it gave me a warning so I shut it down.
gbritnell


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Jun 18, 2009)

International Waters is a large community of RC boat modelers. The link is worth a look. I've been there several times since I discovered it a few years back. The photos of fixtures and tooling he uses is worth it alone.

I tried AVG once many years ago. I do remember formatting my hardrive and reinstalling OS after that "free" program. I have no antivirus other than windows firewall and spybot and go to the site often. I've been surfing the net like this for many years now. The only problem I had was when my 9 year old brother in law found free stuff on the internet thought it was cool and got into some adware.


----------



## jerryc (Jun 19, 2009)

> The only problem I had was when my 9 year old brother in law found free stuff on the internet thought it was cool and got into some adware.


My 14 yr old went to a bunch of porn sites, You wouldn't believe what it put on my computer. Thought I was gonna have to buy a new Hard Drive.  He's banned from my computer until he's 36.


----------



## Bill (Jun 19, 2009)

I get no warnings with Kasperksy V8 (fully updated) either.

Bill


----------

